# Gabby Petito Case



## mellowyellow (Sep 21, 2021)

_The remains found at a campground near Wyoming's Grand Teton National Park are those of missing blogger Gabby Petito, an autopsy confirmed Tuesday.

The Teton County coroner in Wyoming confirmed the remains are those of Petito, 22, and initially determined her manner of death was homicide. But the coroner, Dr. Brent Blue, did not disclose a cause of death "pending final autopsy results," the FBI said in a statement._




This fascinating case is world news, looks bad for the boyfriend.


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2021)

The coroner usually won't disclose the exact manner of death for a reason.
When they question a suspect (likely the boyfriend), they withhold details that only the killer would know, so they can tell if he's telling the truth.  Known as "Polygraph Keys."
Also, lots of crazy people will confess to murders they had nothing to do with.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 21, 2021)

This case has me hooked, sad isn't it, but I just want to have my suspicions confirmed, that the boyfriend did it.


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 21, 2021)

I've just been reading about it, I thought the boyfriend may have done it,


----------



## Irwin (Sep 21, 2021)

I thought it was pretty obvious that the boyfriend killed her. So why didn't law enforcement keep an eye on him?


----------



## oldpop (Sep 21, 2021)

It seems obvious that the BF did it. You would think he would have tried to cover his tracks better if he killed her. That is what is odd to me. It seems he did not even try to cover the whole thing up. I suspect something made him snap?


----------



## win231 (Sep 21, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I thought it was pretty obvious that the boyfriend killed her. So why didn't law enforcement keep an eye on him?


Maybe cost?  Manpower?  I learned that when Lacy Peterson was missing, a tracking device was put on Scott's vehicle.  But, in that case, they had time to do it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 21, 2021)

Sad on so many levels.

Why can’t some people just walk away?


----------



## chic (Sep 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> Maybe cost?  Manpower?  I learned that when Lacy Peterson was missing, a tracking device was put on Scott's vehicle.  But, in that case, they had time to do it.


Yes they did do that, but Scott reported Laci missing right away. Police suspected him because his behavior was not consistent with that of a grieving worried husband, hence the tracking device.

I think Brian may have killed Gabby accidentally and abandoned her in a panic. I don't think this was premeditated murder. He's in big trouble if he's ever caught because he's been tried and convicted in the court of public opinion. People are behaving with a lynch mob mentality which is dangerous.

If they ever caught him, I don't know where they would ever find a truly impartial jury.  What a mess.


----------



## GAlady (Sep 22, 2021)

They said they both had mental issues and take a long road trip together.  Makings for a time bomb.  She probably pushed the wrong button and he snapped.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 22, 2021)

www.bobbybarinalaw.com/blog/2019/december/understanding-the-difference-between-a-suspect-p/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Person_of_interest

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suspect


----------



## oldpop (Sep 22, 2021)

Just curious as to what others here might think about it. What about suicide? That could answer a few questions about the boyfriends behavior. Just a thought.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 22, 2021)

The coroner has deemed it a homicide.  
We just have to wait and see what the autopsy revealed as to how she actually died.


----------



## chic (Sep 22, 2021)

oldpop said:


> Just curious as to what others here might think about it. What about suicide? That could answer a few questions about the boyfriends behavior. Just a thought.


Do you mean Gabby? Or Brian? It's possible. Anything is possible because we know so little and it will take time to learn more as there was probably little left to help police without being too graphic about it. You know what I mean.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 22, 2021)

The latest mystery to follow in the press.  Kind of interesting how these things happen.  Thousands of people are killed and murdered all over the world, but only the rare few seem to catch our attention.

I see that when they traveled from Southern Utah to Wyoming they probably passed very close to my house, the shortest freeway route is only about a mile from here.  I can see the road from my back yard.  Don't remember seeing Gabby or Brian, guess I let my 15 minutes of fame pass me by...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 22, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I thought it was pretty obvious that the boyfriend killed her. So why didn't law enforcement keep an eye on him?


Wasn't the boyfriend also missing by the time they suspected it was a homicide? It was stupid for him to return to Florida without her and think no one would notice but I'm not clear on the timeline with when he returned to FLA and how soon afterward he fled. I'm wondering if he committed suicide. It's such a sad thing when anyone is killed but especially when it is by someone loved and trusted. May she R.I.P. It was interesting to read that information they got from online "sleuths" actually helped with their investigation.

I was going to mention this anyway but when looking to find more information about Ms. Petito's case I found this on ABC news. When a White woman/girl is kidnapped and/or missing...it becomes national headline news which goes on for days (sometimes weeks) until the person (or her body) is found.  The headline in the article below calls this "Missing white woman syndrome", a term coined by the late PBS anchor Gwen Ifil, years ago.  Non Whites do not get this kind of attention when they go missing. In fact, relatives have reported being brushed off by police when reporting their loved ones as missing. It is often assumed that they ran away or are off doing drugs or participating in criminal activies. The lack of effort in finding missing people of color is so prevalent that a couple of major T.V. shows included the lack of concern for missing Black women in their shows' story lines last season. Yet another reason why we say "Black lives matter"!  This link contains the video clip from Good Morning America and the article.  What this mother who's 16 year old daughter went missing years ago describes is hardly an isolated incident:

_"She (Ms Cosey-Hill) described watching the search for Petito unfold as an "emotional rollercoaster," since she has both grieved for the Petito family and reflected on what did not happen in the aftermath of her daughter's disappearance. All the questions that weren't answered with my daughter, I'm checking to see if they're doing in that case," said Cosey Hill. "When you report your loved one missing, you hear, 'We'll try to get someone on this,' and they act as if they don't have enough manpower to do it."
https://abcnews.go.com/GMA/News/gab...hite-woman-syndrome-experts/story?id=80144611_
@Pecos @feywon


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2021)

Petito is a homicide.
I thought Laundrie was a suicide but I think he's in hiding now.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 22, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> it's not just the media and law enforcement, it really says a lot about everybody collectively


Unfortunately you are right.  The media just does what they think we want, and what we follow.  

Apparently pretty articulate young blond women are what we want to hear about...  And the police do much the same.  I think the police have less excuse, they should be less prone to follow the crowd, but they often do.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 22, 2021)

how come one murder gains national coverage while the murders in your city are only mentioned for a day or two?


----------



## jerry old (Sep 22, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Unfortunately you are right.  The media just does what they think we want, and what we follow.
> 
> Apparently pretty articulate young blond women are what we want to hear about...  And the police do much the same.  I think the police have less excuse, they should be less prone to follow the crowd, but they often do.



Indeed,  Joe the ugly wino killed in an alley gains mention on your local news for a day or two.

If your going to kill someone, don't do it on a slow news day.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 22, 2021)

jerry old said:


> how come one murder gains national coverage while the murders in your city are only mentioned for a day or two?


“a single death is a tragedy, a million deaths are a statistic” ... Joseph Stalin

And it seems to help if the victim is young and pretty...


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

R.I.P. Gabby


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 22, 2021)

Tish said:


> R.I.P. Gabby


Yes!

And perhaps we should look on it as a symbolic RIP to all the similarly unfortunate as well.


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 22, 2021)

I see where Dr. Phil (the ambulance chaser) is featuring
this on his show now.....he doesn't let a person be buried
before he's trying to get money or fame from it.......disgusting....


----------



## Della (Sep 22, 2021)

I've been following this case with interest so I saw all the news pieces today about what they're calling "missing white woman syndrome."  The missing black women in Chicago was mentioned and CNN talked about the 700 missing Native American women.  All of these cases are terrible, but I think the news is misleading when they imply that the media makes as big a thing about every white woman as they have done about Gabby.

Gabby's story was all over the media for several special reasons. First is that she had been blogging their trip so it was possible to see videos of the two throughout their last days together.  They were stopped by the police a few days before she went missing and we have video of that.  We have a likely suspect in Brian and we can speculate about where he is and what his parents know.

Sadly, in most missing cases there is no story for the news outlets to tell.  No videos, no suspects, just the fact that the person is missing.  I like to think the police give as much attention to every case as to Gabby's, we just don't see it because there simply isn't a Dateline style story there.

The news, particularly CNN, is making a big story today comparing the media coverage of Gabby  to the 700 missing Native American women and the implication is that every missing white woman gets the kind of coverage Gabby has. * Last year, 321,859 white people went missing. * I only heard about two of them.

I would like to see the number of missing lowered for all people of all colors.  I would like to see violence against women stopped, I would like the thousands of lost mentally ill people found and given the medical care they need, and most of all I would like the missing children found.

What seems inappropriate to me right now is the words I heard from a CNN commentator who said Gabby was benefiting from white privilege.  The poor girl was murdered and lay dead in the desert for weeks, how privileged is she?


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 22, 2021)

Della said:


> I've been following this case with interest so I saw all the news pieces today about what they're calling "missing white woman syndrome."  The missing black women in Chicago was mentioned and CNN talked about the 700 missing Native American women.  All of these cases are terrible, but I think the news is misleading when they imply that the media makes as big a thing about every white woman as they have done about Gabby.





> @OneEyedDiva  stated:   "I was going to mention this anyway but when looking to find more information about Ms. Petito's case I found this on ABC news. When a White woman/girl is kidnapped and/or missing...it becomes national headline news which goes on for days (sometimes weeks) until the person (or her body) is found.  The headline in the article below calls this "Missing white woman syndrome", a term coined by the late PBS anchor Gwen Ifil, years ago.  Non Whites do not get this kind of attention when they go missing. In fact, relatives have reported being brushed off by police when reporting their loved ones as missing"


I think the "missing white woman syndrome" was coined after the Natalie Holloway coverage, but didn't search to double check it.  It's bothered me since then every time a white woman gets disproportionate coverage.

Do think in this case that the fact that Gabby Petito was a social media personality and the bizarre behavior of the boyfriend's parents as well as his flight explains why this case is so high profile.


A recent missing person case involving Kori Gauthier,  a black LSU honors student got national, some international and even more regional coverage. In the Baton Rouge area, there were many black and white volunteers searching until her body was found. Her family, friends and LSU were very proactive in seeking media coverage and the family offered a $10,000 reward.  I think that she was a missing young, beautiful woman and had loved ones who went all out in promoting the search made her case comparable to the "missing white woman syndrome."   Her body was found relatively quickly; she had jumped from the Mississippi River bridge following an argument with her boyfriend.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 22, 2021)

chic said:


> Do you mean Gabby? Or Brian? It's possible. Anything is possible because we know so little and it will take time to learn more as there was probably little left to help police without being too graphic about it. You know what I mean.


I was speaking of Gabby. It just makes more sense to me with the way Brian behaved and is behaving. I also think there is a good chance Brian will commit suicide or already has. Somewhat like a Romeo and Juliet type of thing.....


----------



## oldpop (Sep 22, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wasn't the boyfriend also missing by the time they suspected it was a homicide? It was stupid for him to return to Florida without her and think no one would notice but I'm not clear on the timeline with when he returned to FLA and how soon afterward he fled. I'm wondering if he committed suicide. It's such a sad thing when anyone is killed but especially when it is by someone loved and trusted. May she R.I.P. It was interesting to read that information they got from online "sleuths" actually helped with their investigation.
> 
> I was going to mention this anyway but when looking to find more information about Ms. Petito's case I found this on ABC news. When a White woman/girl is kidnapped and/or missing...it becomes national headline news which goes on for days (sometimes weeks) until the person (or her body) is found.  The headline in the article below calls this "Missing white woman syndrome", a term coined by the late PBS anchor Gwen Ifil, years ago.  Non Whites do not get this kind of attention when they go missing. In fact, relatives have reported being brushed off by police when reporting their loved ones as missing. It is often assumed that they ran away or are off doing drugs or participating in criminal activies. The lack of effort in finding missing people of color is so prevalent that a couple of major T.V. shows included the lack of concern for missing Black women in their shows' story lines last season. Yet another reason why we say "Black lives matter"!  This link contains the video clip from Good Morning America and the article.  What this mother who's 16 year old daughter went missing years ago describes is hardly an isolated incident:
> 
> ...


When the MSM is involved follow the dollar. More money to be made with a white girl. JMO


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 22, 2021)

My wife has been following this
I glean a bit with ear shot

I'm sayin' Brian's folks are dirty
.....and he's outa state

If I were the authorities, I'd be interviewing his folks....attorney and all
ask pertinent questions
Like, when did you last see yer son?
Claiming the 5th speaks volumes

Gonna go to the courts


----------



## oldpop (Sep 22, 2021)

Another possibility as far as Brian's whereabouts? In that area there are a lot of rental condos. The people who own them use them a few times a year and rent them out during the summer season. This means there are a lot of condos in the area that are empty. He could be holed up in any one of them.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 22, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> am not a member or associated in any way with MRA (men's rights advocates) but all too often they are correct when they say that society and the world give so little value to males.


Males are expected to be able to protect themselves and to protect women. That's why when we go missing, there's not as much uproar. Plus, I would guess that a lot of missing males don't want to be found.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I'm sayin' Brian's folks are dirty


I agree very dirty but that's their son and they're terrified. Still.......

I don't think they can get the parents for aiding & abetting or obstruction, since there was no arrest warrant issued at the time he left their house.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 22, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I think the "missing white woman syndrome" was coined after the Natalie Holloway coverage, but didn't search to double check it.  It's bothered me since then every time a white woman gets disproportionate coverage.
> 
> Do think in this case that the fact that Gabby Petito was a social media personality and the bizarre behavior of the boyfriend's parents as well as his flight explains why this case is so high profile.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting about this Annie. I think I did read something about this case. She certainly was a beautiful young woman. So sad that she took her own life over a man! (Well any reason would be sad). Offering a reward certainly is enough to garner media attention and I'm sure it helped that LSU got involved proactively as well as her parents. Too many young women (and young men sometimes) go missing and the cases end horribly. I feel so terrible thinking about what their families go through with the waiting, the not knowing, then ultimately finding out the worst. May they all Rest in Paradise and may their families be comforted in some way.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 22, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Males are expected to be able to protect themselves and to protect women. That's why when we go missing, there's not as much uproar. Plus, I would guess that a lot of missing males don't want to be found.




Don't want to be found?  I seriously doubt any of the victims I mentioned would feel that way.  The real problem as MRA's see it is that society ascribes far less value to this type of victim.  Recall a couple of years ago when cops killed a  black man and a white woman in the Twin Cities.  The black man's family was awarded $200,000 as compensation.  The white woman's family was awarded $20 million. People here shook their heads in disbelief  as the value of a white woman was deemed one hundred times greater than that of a black man. To me, people are people regardless of gender or skin tone ~ all are or should be equally valued by society. Sad, but all too often this is not the way people view  this matter.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 22, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Don't want to be found?  I seriously doubt any of the victims I mentioned would feel that way.  The real problem as MRA's see it is that society ascribes far less value to this type of victim.  Recall a couple of years ago when cops killed a  black man and a white woman in the Twin Cities.  The black man's family was awarded $200,000 as compensation.  The white woman's family was awarded $20 million. People here shook their heads in disbelief  as the value of a white woman was deemed one hundred times greater than that of a black man. To me, people are people regardless of gender or skin tone ~ all are or should be equally valued by society. Sad, but all too often this is not the way people view  this matter.


Another excellent, albeit sad example of how the system works (or doesn't work!). When the report of Gabby's body being found aired on World News Tonight, it was also reported that Daniel Robinson, a young Black geologist went missing in the Arizona desert in late June. His overturned vehicle was found on July 19th near the job site where he was last seen. His family says authorities have not done enough to try and find him.


----------



## win231 (Sep 22, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> I see where Dr. Phil (the ambulance chaser) is featuring
> this on his show now.....he doesn't let a person be buried
> before he's trying to get money or fame from it.......disgusting....


His license was suspended in several states for......."Inappropriate" behavior with some clients."  Also:

_"He was brought up on ethics charges for having an inappropriate non-physical relationship with a patient in 1989… 6) and in 2008 for practicing psychology without a professional license or certification 7) and also for violating doctor-patient confidentiality regarding Britney Spears."_


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 22, 2021)

Della said:


> a CNN commentator who said Gabby was benefiting from white privilege. The poor girl was murdered and lay dead in the desert for weeks, how privileged is she?


No she clear is not benefiting from it!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> No she clear is not benefiting from it!


The medias White Woman Syndrome discussion should be under a thread of its own.

The OP here is about the Gabby Petito Case.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 22, 2021)

oldpop said:


> Somewhat like a Romeo and Juliet type of thing.....


Maybe, and that would make a more interesting story.  But right now its looking to me more like murder and whatever...  

Course I know nothing and probably just disqualified myself from serving on the jury if Brian gets charged in Utah...


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 22, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Don't want to be found?


Got a few people I hope never find me... But then they are not likely looking.


----------



## chic (Sep 22, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> My wife has been following this
> I glean a bit with ear shot
> 
> I'm sayin' Brian's folks are dirty
> ...


I think he's out of state too but not in the direction people are looking.


----------



## chic (Sep 22, 2021)

oldpop said:


> I was speaking of Gabby. It just makes more sense to me with the way Brian behaved and is behaving. I also think there is a good chance Brian will commit suicide or already has. Somewhat like a Romeo and Juliet type of thing.....


No he's still alive.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 22, 2021)

A team of 10 divers was requested on Wednesday. “These divers are specifically trained to dive down where you and I can’t see anything at all” Sarasota Country Sheriff’s Office spokesperson said. “But nothing found. We will be back out Thursday, for a similar operation.”

What are they looking for?


----------



## chic (Sep 22, 2021)

Why wouldn't he hide out in a Northern state with a mask mandate or lots of mask wearers? It covers so much of your face, hides your identity. It would be perfect. He could survive like that forever. I really do think police are looking in the wrong place. I may be wrong. But my thinking leads me in this direction.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 22, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> A team of 10 divers was requested on Wednesday. “These divers are specifically trained to dive down where you and I can’t see anything at all” Sarasota Country Sheriff’s Office spokesperson said. “But nothing found. We will be back out Thursday, for a similar operation.”
> 
> What are they looking for?


Sounds like they know something, or they would not be doing this.  But who knows what or if its right.  Unless something is found the Sherriff will likely not say much.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 22, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> The medias White Woman Syndrome discussion should be under a thread of its own.
> 
> The OP here is about the Gabby Petito Case.



True.  Sorry for my part in the derail.  I don't even think the term applies in this case since she was a social media influencer with over 60,000 followers on Instagram alone.  Anyone of any color with a social media high profile would get a lot of news coverage.  His parents and his disappearance add more mileage to the story.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 22, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> The medias White Woman Syndrome discussion should be under a thread of its own.
> 
> The OP here is about the Gabby Petito Case.



I agree. Historically tragic incidents that involved the death of someone usually touched the heart of every human regardless of race, skin color, or ****** orientation. Now certain groups claim the media coverage or lack of is race based by omission. It would be interesting to see accurate documentation of the the racial and ****** breakdown of missing and/or reported homicides committed by the media. On another note people who feel they are being institutionally marginalized should address these incidents with their leadership be they political, religious or social.


----------



## oldman (Sep 23, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I agree very dirty but that's their son and they're terrified. Still.......
> 
> I don't think they can get the parents for aiding & abetting or obstruction, since there was no arrest warrant issued at the time he left their house.


Here in Florida where I am at this time, the law is fairly simple with regards to parent-child legal protection. Unless the parents somehow aid Brian, like give him money or a plane ticket, they can not be charged. Parents are protected form having to speak with the law if their child is suspected or has been charged with a felony. There are exclusions, but none fit this case at this time. If the case would go to trial, the rules may change. . 

I don't understand why he doesn't give himself up. I seriously doubt if he can stay on the lamb his entire life and have any normalcy.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 23, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> A recent missing person case involving Kori Gauthier, a black LSU honors student got national, some international and even more regional coverage. In the Baton Rouge area, there were many black and white volunteers searching until her body was found. Her family, friends and LSU were very proactive in seeking media coverage and the family offered a $10,000 reward. I think that she was a missing young, beautiful woman and had loved ones who went all out in promoting the search made her case comparable to the "missing white woman syndrome."


Thanks for this, it is good to see not all fit the "missing white woman syndrome" thing.  Though I have to admit I never heard of Kori or this one, and as an LSU grad who lived in Baton Rouge for a while you'd think I would have...


AnnieA said:


> Sorry for my part in the derail.


I think your posts are fine, many of these threads wander even further off the original topic.  To things like Dr Phil (which I am ok with)!  Just my opinion, does the Forum have any rules about this?


----------



## oldman (Sep 23, 2021)

Dr. Phil calls himself a "life coach." He makes above $60mil per year as a TV "doctor," who is actually a daytime TV entertainer. Personally, I compare him to Jerry Springer, only Phil has a higher level of clientele than Springer. Who goes on TV and airs their dirty laundry?


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 23, 2021)

oldman said:


> Dr. Phil... I compare him to Jerry Springer, only Phil has a higher level of clientele than Springer.


Never watch either, but when I do occasionally see them I find Springer more exciting, probably those lower level folks, LOL!  Both are TV entertainers, but neither entertain me enough to watch for long.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 23, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Unfortunately you are right.  The media just does what they think we want, and what we follow.
> 
> Apparently pretty articulate young blond women are what we want to hear about...  And the police do much the same.  I think the police have less excuse, they should be less prone to follow the crowd, but they often do.


I can't understand why this murder is 'national news'.  Blond & blue eyed? If her name was Lateesha  Petito, and the boyfriend was Leroy Laundrie, it wouldn't make it on the local 6 o'clock news.


----------



## chic (Sep 23, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> No she clear is not benefiting from it!


Exactly. She wanted to become a valid van life, off grid, travel vlogger but ended up dead and abandoned. Or abandoned and dead. Hardly any privilege in that. It's such a tragedy.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 23, 2021)

Both me and my friend are somewhat following this media circus with curiosity.

Last night at dinner, the 11-year old kiddo pipped up, 'don't know why their continuing to search in the nature preserve.  he's probably already north of the Georgia border, riding that bicycle he had stashed in the backseat on Tuesday, and not leaving any footprints to follow.'

I wonder if the feebies ever considered something like that that as a possibility...?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> Both me and my friend are somewhat following this media circus with curiosity.
> 
> Last night at dinner, the 11-year old kiddo pipped up, 'don't know why their continuing to search in the nature preserve.  he's probably already north of the Georgia border, riding that bicycle he had stashed in the backseat on Tuesday, and not leaving any footprints to follow.'
> 
> I wonder if the feebies ever considered something like that that as a possibility...?


Either that or he's part of the um, 'alligator community'.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2021)

@Alligatorob, LOL


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 23, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Alligatorob, LOL


I haven't seen him, yet!  Perhaps some of those Florida gators have...


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2021)

_*He's hiding in my opinion.  Where?  I have no idea.*_


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> Last night at dinner, the 11-year old kiddo pipped up, 'don't know why their continuing to search in the nature preserve. he's probably already north of the Georgia border, riding that bicycle he had stashed in the backseat on Tuesday, and not leaving any footprints to follow.'


That kiddo is pretty smart.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 23, 2021)

I saw where they made a similar trip from NY to California before. They also had the fight where police wanted them seperated. The guy returns home mid August to clean out their storage unit and two weeks later she 'disappears'.  I think there was other stuff going here including somekind of drug smuggling between coasts. And she wanted out and not just the relationship. I haven't seen much as where either one got their money from. What did they do in California last time


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 23, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Either that or he's part of the um, 'alligator community'.



That's my guess if he really did head for that swamp to hide out.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 23, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I haven't seen him, yet!  Perhaps some of those Florida gators have...



Not the blue and orange kind...


----------



## Irwin (Sep 23, 2021)

My guess is that he's already done himself in. If he's out there, somebody would have spotted him by now considering all the publicity he's gotten.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> My guess is that he's already done himself in. If he's out there, somebody would have spotted him by now considering all the publicity he's gotten.


I keep asking myself ... why would he want to kill her?   What was his motive?  And why would she stick with him, even that day they were stopped by the police?  

My heart aches.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> What are they looking for?


Possibly for incriminating evidence, and not for him, there under water, the divers, is my thought.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 23, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> A team of 10 divers was requested on Wednesday. “These divers are specifically trained to dive down where you and I can’t see anything at all” Sarasota Country Sheriff’s Office spokesperson said. “But nothing found. We will be back out Thursday, for a similar operation.”
> 
> What are they looking for?



https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/publication/UW230

Excerpt:

When prey animals are too large to be swallowed whole (deer, wild hogs), the alligator will stash its kill underwater, pinning it under a submerged log or anywhere it can be wedged in for safe keeping. The alligator must then wait until the prey animal's hide is rotted and soft enough for the alligator to tear off chunks. Alligator teeth are designed for crushing and for a strong grip on prey. They are not sharp teeth like a bobcat or a wolf have for tearing meat.​​.​


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

I read today that the neighbor of his parents, saw the parents _and him, earlier in September, when the 3 of them, 
loaded another vehicle camper, and _*left for *_a different 3-day camping trip?!   

That is *after* he'd returned to Florida, with Gabby's car, and without her, 
and it was _*before*_ others even knew that Gabby was missing.  

If it's true, then they helped him *that much, *to go someplace entirely away for hiding? 
His parents drove and took him someplace?

The parents returned home after that, and told police the story of his having gone hiking._


----------



## Nathan (Sep 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> My guess is that he's already done himself in. If he's out there, somebody would have spotted him by now considering all the publicity he's gotten.


Yep, I wouldn't be at all surprised.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 23, 2021)

The FBI just issued an arrest warrant for Laundrie.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 23, 2021)

Fri, 24 September 2021, 8:19 am·

BILLINGS, Mont. (AP) — Federal officials say the boyfriend of Gabby Petito, whose body was found at a national park in Wyoming after a cross country trip with him, has been indicted for unauthorized use of a debit card as searchers continued looking for him in Florida swampland.

The federal grand jury indictment filed in U.S. District Court in Wyoming does not explain who the card belonged to. But it indicates Brian Laundrie made unauthorized withdrawals worth more than $1,000 during the period in which Petito went missing.

FBI Special Agent in Charge Michael Schneider said an arrest warrant issued for Laundrie will allow law enforcement to continue pursuing him, while the investigation continues into Petito's homicide.


----------



## win231 (Sep 23, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I keep asking myself ... why would he want to kill her?   What was his motive?  And why would she stick with him, even that day they were stopped by the police?
> 
> My heart aches.


There are many reasons why some women stick with men they shouldn't.


----------



## chic (Sep 23, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Fri, 24 September 2021, 8:19 am·
> 
> BILLINGS, Mont. (AP) — Federal officials say the boyfriend of Gabby Petito, whose body was found at a national park in Wyoming after a cross country trip with him, has been indicted for unauthorized use of a debit card as searchers continued looking for him in Florida swampland.
> 
> ...


That means they have no evidence to tie him to Gabby's death.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Possibly....
Or possibly,  none that is as definitive, quickly enough, yet,
 or none that they want to make public at this time.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 23, 2021)

oldman said:


> Dr. Phil calls himself a "life coach." He makes above $60mil per year as a TV "doctor," who is actually a daytime TV entertainer. Personally, I compare him to Jerry Springer, only Phil has a higher level of clientele than Springer. Who goes on TV and airs their dirty laundry?


People who are enamored with being on TV, no matter what they have to do to get there.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 23, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I can't understand why this murder is 'national news'.  Blond & blue eyed? If her name was Lateesha  Petito, and the boyfriend was Leroy Laundrie, it wouldn't make it on the local 6 o'clock news.


It sells advertising because people are interested.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 23, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> Both me and my friend are somewhat following this media circus with curiosity.
> 
> Last night at dinner, the 11-year old kiddo pipped up, 'don't know why their continuing to search in the nature preserve.  he's probably already north of the Georgia border, riding that bicycle he had stashed in the backseat on Tuesday, and not leaving any footprints to follow.'
> 
> I wonder if the feebies ever considered something like that that as a possibility...?


I heard that the parents waited a few days to inform the police, so with that time frame in mind, I don't think he is anywhere near where they said he is. I am not following the story - it's the same old, same old. Dead woman, significant other on the run. He may not have even killed her - he could be on the run because he's afraid he'll get railroaded. Not probable, but possible.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 23, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> I wonder if the feebies ever considered something like that that as a possibility...?


Your child is smart.

A long time ago, a man killed his pregnant wife as they were parked across the street from a local hospital, at night. The man said that a guy had opened the car door and inexplicably killed his wife and shot him. In reality, the husband did all the shooting and there was no one else involved.

I was taking a criminal law class and followed the story avidly. The police were searching for a guy who met the description of the husband (a Black guy, of course).

The professor was really angry at me for bringing up what I thought happened. The wife was not going to sit in an unlocked car at night. She was an attorney and pregnant, and had to have known how the area had a criminal element. So I figured the car was locked and the husband did it. The professor thought I was a nut. Guess what, I wasn't.

Your child is to be commended for thinking outside the box of the obvious.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

The current and first criminal charge against Brian Laundrie,
the _unauthorized _use of a charge card for over $1,000,
_makes_ this case a _Federal _case, so that has lots of effects on how it will be handled, overall.

(And the card is possibly Gabby's, that she likely could not have authorized at the time he used it  )

In addition, Brian's parents, who have been heavily involved it appears, could be called by a Grand Jury now, and there is no parent-child privilege, so their noncompliance might put them in contempt or obstruction of justice.....
so each step moves toward increasing the scope of info available.

I do not know which questions they would be required to answer, but if they paid for or provided transportation and supplies, once they knew there was a crime....that could be significant, too. (And could pressure them to reveal more info)


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 24, 2021)

Kaila said:


> The current and first criminal charge against Brian Laundrie,
> the _unauthorized _use of a charge card for over $1,000,
> _makes_ this case a _Federal _case, so that has lots of effects on how it will be handled, overall.
> 
> ...


Maybe one of the lawyers on here can clarify, but it seems there is such a privilege 

Parent - Child Privilege


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 24, 2021)

With that federal charge of using her account. I don't know if he was a stupid criminal thinking he could throw of the scent by making it seem she was still alive/using her card or after the killing took the money & ran. Either motivation is a fail.


----------



## chic (Sep 24, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> With that federal charge of using her account. I don't know if he was a stupid criminal thinking he could throw of the scent by making it seem she was still alive/using her card or after the killing took the money & ran. Either motivation is a fail.


He will say he had her permission to use it.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

I think that will not work, if the card was used after a certain date, that she is deemed by medical authorities, to no longer have been able to agree. 

But after all, these are minor issues, 
that are primarily being put in place, so that they can proceed to take further actions regarding the overall, much more serious case.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 24, 2021)

chic said:


> He will say he had her permission to use it.


I agree but unless she put him as an authorized user on the account he's toast with this particular crime. I think that's why they chose this crime to charge him with because she probably didn't.


----------



## Been There (Sep 24, 2021)

Does anyone know if a satellite search was conducted?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> I think that's why they chose this crime to charge him with because she probably didn't.


I think it also allows for him to actually be arrested, if/when he is located.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 24, 2021)

chic said:


> He will say he had her permission to use it.


I don't think the credit card thing is what they care about, just using it to charge him with something now.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 24, 2021)

Brian Laundrie posted this engagement photo of the pair with a message saying ‘til death do us part’. Picture: Instagram

_As the FBI continues its manhunt for Brian Laundrie near his home in Florida, it is possible the experienced outdoorsman has an almost two-week headstart into the wilderness. There is a suspicion as to where he has headed – the Appalachian Trail, or AT. It’s a renowned 35000 km trail between Georgia and Main in the eastern US……

https://www.news.com.au/travel/trav...g/news-story/f5bdb19c164f873c0f68df69ccd7919b_


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2021)

Someone on TV said Laundrie once walked the Appalachian Trail from Maine to Georgia alone, and it took him three months.


----------



## Been There (Sep 24, 2021)

Does anyone know if a satellite search was conducted?
I doubt if he committed suicide. He comes across as a coward.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 24, 2021)

Been There said:


> Does anyone know if a satellite search was conducted?


What is that?


----------



## chic (Sep 24, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> I agree but unless she put him as an authorized user on the account he's toast with this particular crime. I think that's why they chose this crime to charge him with because she probably didn't.


They chose this crime because there is no physical evidence to connect him with Gabby's homicide. He can wriggle out of this as well, but it makes anyone helping him guilty of adding and abetting. They're just trying to flush him out.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 25, 2021)

A source close to the family of Brian Laundrie claims Gabby Petito’s fiancé left his parents’ Florida home last Tuesday without his cell phone and wallet.

Anyone?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2021)

I think he wouldn't take those items with him,
if he went hiding and/or traveling, because he would not want anything in his possession, that might help to _either_ locate him, *or* that would help others to ID him as who he actually is.  He might be going someplace, planning to try to appear to be someone else. Just my thoughts.

I also do not think much of those stories are true, that his parents and _someone close_ to them, are telling.  Those accounts do not match other reports, such as that the parents' neighbors saw Brian and his parents load a camper and then leave for 3 days.  Then the parents returned.

Their other stories do not make sense to me either.  Such as , if they were truly afraid for his safety, as they now claim they _had been_, then why would they have waited 3 days (and 3 nights), to report that he'd left hiking locally, and not returned.
Too many of their tellings do not make sense to me.

Anyway, I think he was long gone, before all of that,
with a giant head start, of days or weeks, and with lots of direct help from his parents, to flee.  Again, just my thoughts.

Regardless of whatever he possibly did, or did not do, Before he left Gabby, this would not be good ways to handle it, afterwards, for him or his parents, in my view.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 26, 2021)

I was wondering what took them so long to move him from the "person of interest" status and issue that warrant. (??)  C'mon...what are the chances that someone else besides him killed that poor girl?


----------



## Been There (Sep 26, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> What is that?


Satellites, although not yet able to detect faces, can be used to detect if there is a possibility of a human in the areas like mountains, swamps and the like. Outlines of humans can be detected through satellite imagery. The military has been using satellites for years now to follow troop movements and other reconnaissance. Drones are also used to save manpower and are a good tool for surveillance. Drones can go wear men prefer not to. Like most things today, in some situations, I am not sure, but I would venture to say that the police may need a warrant to search using satellite technology. 
There are well over 5000 satellites orbiting the earth. Not all of these satellites have this ability.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 27, 2021)

Saw on the news that "Dog the Bounty Hunter" has "volunteered" to help find Laundrie.  To me that is just pathetic.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 27, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Saw on the news that "Dog the Bounty Hunter" has "volunteered" to help find Laundrie.  To me that is just pathetic.


cha-ching!


----------



## rgp (Sep 27, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Saw on the news that "Dog the Bounty Hunter" has "volunteered" to help find Laundrie.  To me that is just pathetic.



 Well his candle has burned out ....... so i suppose he is looking to re-light it.

 Pathetic , indeed he is !


----------



## chic (Sep 27, 2021)

I think this case is going to go cold. I may be the only one who thinks so. It will be like the Delphi murders, so promising at first, but never solved. I think he's out of the country and is being assisted by someone, not his parents.

Of course LE could find him in the next 10 minutes just to make me look ridiculous but I don't think so.


----------



## Lara (Sep 27, 2021)

Shouldn't the parents be arrested for aiding an abetting? They helped him get away. I guess there's no proof that they knew anything, but refusing to talk at first to authorities is a huge clue.

You know their son will stay in touch with his parents since he went home to mommy and daddy, right? So I hope the phones are bugged. 
It's probably obvious I don't watch crime movies.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2021)

Lara said:


> Shouldn't the parents be arrested for aiding an abetting? They helped him get away. I guess there's no proof that they knew anything, but refusing to talk at first to authorities is a huge clue.


Refusing to talk to the authorities is probably not illegal.  But helping him escape might have been...


----------



## chic (Sep 27, 2021)

Lara said:


> Shouldn't the parents be arrested for aiding an abetting? They helped him get away. I guess there's no proof that they knew anything, but refusing to talk at first to authorities is a huge clue.
> 
> You know their son will stay in touch with his parents since he went home to mommy and daddy, right? So I hope the phones are bugged.
> It's probably obvious I don't watch crime movies.


He wasn't guilty of anything and still isn't except unauthorized use of a debit card which only means they have a pretty exact date of death but there is really nothing else to connect him, physically, to this homicide. If they had physical evidence connecting him to Gabby's slaying the arrest warrant would have been for murder.

It's not going to help their case that the coroner who performed the autopsy is not a forensic pathologist. In WY the coroner is appointed. He is a GP. That's all. And they can't transfer the case to another state with the experts they need because the crime was committed in WY.

Also there were two tarps at the crime scene which would indicate scatter. Not to be indelicate, she was not all in one piece. and was found behind a log which is something predatory felines like bobcats and mountain lions will do when they cannot drag a body all the way to their lair, so there was most likely animal activity as well.  Who knows what really happened here? We're conjecturing which is not good in a capitol crime.


----------



## GAlady (Sep 27, 2021)

I think Brian’s parents have him stashed in a safe house somewhere.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2021)

Today there were two people with bullhorns parading back and forth in front of the Laundrie home. One was a lady and one was a man.

  They were demanding that the Laundries come forth with information about their son, over and over and over. I didn't think this was right. There are other neighbors there and they were really loud and obnoxious.


----------



## rgp (Sep 27, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Today there were two people with bullhorns parading back and forth in front of the Laundrie home. One was a lady and one was a man.
> 
> They were demanding that the Laundries come forth with information about their son, over and over and over. I didn't think this was right. There are other neighbors there and they were really loud and obnoxious.



 I agree here ..... Plus, even though I'm not a parent ...... I fully understand a parent protecting their child. Turning them in, knowing what they are going to face , would be {IMO} very hard to do.


----------



## oldman (Sep 27, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Today there were two people with bullhorns parading back and forth in front of the Laundrie home. One was a lady and one was a man.
> 
> They were demanding that the Laundries come forth with information about their son, over and over and over. I didn't think this was right. There are other neighbors there and they were really loud and obnoxious.


I agree, Rose. This is very disrespectful of others in that neighborhood, besides being annoying and obnoxious.


----------



## chic (Sep 27, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Today there were two people with bullhorns parading back and forth in front of the Laundrie home. One was a lady and one was a man.
> 
> They were demanding that the Laundries come forth with information about their son, over and over and over. I didn't think this was right. There are other neighbors there and they were really loud and obnoxious.


With all the media coverage it's not surprising, but I agree. This is in very poor taste. There are other innocent people suffering for it through no fault of their own.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 27, 2021)

The parents of Brian Laundrie have released a furious statement regarding the whereabouts of their son, just hours after the FBI visited their home to request personal items they could test and match for DNA.

In a statement released by the family’s lawyer, Steven Bertolino, Roberta and Christopher Laundrie said “speculation” they assisted their son in any way to leave the family home or avoid arrest was “just wrong”.

“Chris and Roberta Laundrie do not know where Brian is,” the statement read.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Sep 27, 2021)

Delete - meant to post in BL thread.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 27, 2021)

Kaila said:


> The current and first criminal charge against Brian Laundrie,
> the _unauthorized _use of a charge card for over $1,000,
> _makes_ this case a _Federal _case, so that has lots of effects on how it will be handled, overall.


Other factors could trigger Federal Jurisdiction too.

https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/15/1644


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 27, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I don't think the credit card thing is what they care about, just using it to charge him with something now.


Correct. A person can't be arrested on "Suspicion". If the credit card charge/warrant was not active, it's my bet they could have arrested him under the Federal Material Witness statute.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 27, 2021)

oldman said:


> Here in Florida where I am at this time, the law is fairly simple with regards to parent-child legal protection.


This issue concerns the Federal Rules of Evidence, so they, and the FRD (Federal Rules Decisions) would apply for the case, not FL state law.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 27, 2021)

Lara said:


> Shouldn't the parents be arrested for aiding an abetting? They helped him get away. I guess there's no proof that they knew anything, but refusing to talk at first to authorities is a huge clue.
> 
> You know their son will stay in touch with his parents since he went home to mommy and daddy, right? So I hope the phones are bugged.
> It's probably obvious I don't watch crime movies.


From what I understand, according to a legal analyst I saw on the news...it's not considered a crime to harbor a fugitive who hasn't been charged with a crime. Laundrie was (likely) long gone before they finally issued an arrest warrant. If he's smart, he won't try to contact his parents or at least won't let them know where he is. @Alligatorob


----------



## Been There (Sep 28, 2021)

chic said:


> I think this case is going to go cold. I may be the only one who thinks so. It will be like the Delphi murders, so promising at first, but never solved. I think he's out of the country and is being assisted by someone, not his parents.
> 
> Of course LE could find him in the next 10 minutes just to make me look ridiculous but I don't think so.


I wondered about this also, so I checked with a friend of mine working at DHS and she told me that when a U.S. citizen leaves the country or enters another country, their passport is electronically scanned and put into a selective database.

It is possible that this piece of human waste was able to receive another set of felonious personal documents, which sells on the black market for around $100,000, but if detected by immigration or CBP agents, he would be immediately arrested. It may be a chance he was willing to take.


----------



## Tom 86 (Sep 28, 2021)

The reason this is on national news according to the FBI here is they want to "find" the boyfriend.  So they are asking if anyone has seen him in their area. 

  Our local news shows & talks about all the shootings in Indianapolis every weekend. Usually around 10.  All by "kids" ages around 12 to 16 shooting a person that they don't like.

  Also, there have been around 18 young girls abducted here in Indiana this year.  So the FBI is putting their info on all TV & papers to see if they can be found.  So far 10 have been found in a sex ring in Calafornia.


----------



## GAlady (Sep 28, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Today there were two people with bullhorns parading back and forth in front of the Laundrie home. One was a lady and one was a man.
> 
> They were demanding that the Laundries come forth with information about their son, over and over and over. I didn't think this was right. There are other neighbors there and they were really loud and obnoxious.


Not classy.


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2021)

Been There said:


> I wondered about this also, so I checked with a friend of mine working at DHS and she told me that when a U.S. citizen leaves the country or enters another country, their passport is electronically scanned and put into a selective database.
> 
> It is possible that this piece of human waste was able to receive another set of felonious personal documents, which sells on the black market for around $100,000, but if detected by immigration or CBP agents, he would be immediately arrested. It may be a chance he was willing to take.


Yes, I know about crossing the border legally but being an outdoorsman, he could have crossed illegally. It would be difficult, but not impossible. Of course he would never use a passport to cross.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2021)

chic said:


> there is no physical evidence to connect him with Gabby's homicide.


True.

Of course his DNA will be all over her and vice versa.
Since they slept in the camper both on a twin size mattress, DNA transfer is to be expected.

If there is a weapon found with his DNA, that would be different


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 28, 2021)

_All four of Gabby’s parents proudly show their tattoos. “Let it Be” is what Gabby had on her arm and now they do too.
_
Some people might consider this odd behaviour.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 186296
> 
> _All four of Gabby’s parents proudly show their tattoos. “Let it Be” is what Gabby had on her arm and now they do too._
> 
> Some people might consider this odd behaviour.


I don't think it  odd. It's their business.


----------



## Lara (Sep 28, 2021)

"All 4 of Gabby's parents"? 
So adoptive and biological, or was Gabby married making one pair in-laws? 
Which one is the one smiling?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 28, 2021)

Her parents divorced, and then both remarried, in the past.


----------



## oldman (Sep 28, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> This issue concerns the Federal Rules of Evidence, so they, and the FRD (Federal Rules Decisions) would apply for the case, not FL state law.


I wasn’t talking about testifying. I was stating that parents cannot be made to speak to law enforcement about their child’s involvement.


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 29, 2021)

News, 
Dog The Bounty Hunter Says ...HE'S CLOSING IN ON BRIAN LAUNDRIE​*Dog the Bounty Hunter* has only been on the *Brian Laundrie* case for a few days, but TMZ has learned he now says Laundrie is alive, and Dog feels he's close to capturing him.

https://www.tmz.com/2021/09/29/dog-...n-laundrie-alive-hiding-capture-gabby-petito/


----------



## oldman (Sep 29, 2021)

Been There said:


> Satellites, although not yet able to detect faces, can be used to detect if there is a possibility of a human in the areas like mountains, swamps and the like. Outlines of humans can be detected through satellite imagery. The military has been using satellites for years now to follow troop movements and other reconnaissance. Drones are also used to save manpower and are a good tool for surveillance. Drones can go wear men prefer not to. Like most things today, in some situations, I am not sure, but I would venture to say that the police may need a warrant to search using satellite technology.
> There are well over 5000 satellites orbiting the earth. Not all of these satellites have this ability.


I found your comment about Drones could be used to find this guy, so I did some research. I read an article that there are "thermal" drones which can be used to detect heat and take pictures of human images. I think this is really cool that we have this type of technology. I have to wonder if anything like that was used to find Laundrie?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 186296
> 
> _All four of Gabby’s parents proudly show their tattoos. “Let it Be” is what Gabby had on her arm and now they do too._
> 
> Some people might consider this odd behaviour.


I also think it is odd behavior to do it so close to when she died. They had the rest of their lives to get a Tatoo. Especially the phrase "Let it Be "


----------



## rgp (Sep 29, 2021)

Must we nit-pick every damn thing ??

Just what sort of & how many odd actions would anyone here consider, do blindly in grief,  if any of you all lost a young loved one ?

Perhaps one or more of her 'joint' parents thought it would be a nice forever tribute to her ...... in their hour of sure grief .

I don't understand it myself but ...... whatever they can do [legally] to make their tomorrow better........... I support.

 R.I.P. ...... Miss Petito


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 29, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> News,
> Dog The Bounty Hunter Says ...HE'S CLOSING IN ON BRIAN LAUNDRIE​*Dog the Bounty Hunter* has only been on the *Brian Laundrie* case for a few days, but TMZ has learned he now says Laundrie is alive, and Dog feels he's close to capturing him.
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2021/09/29/dog-...n-laundrie-alive-hiding-capture-gabby-petito/


I would not be surprised if "Dog" is the one who finds him first.


----------



## GAlady (Sep 29, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I would not be surprised if "Dog" is the one who finds him first.


Yep, Law Enforcement is helping The Dog.  They put out their canine partners this afternoon in the RV park 75 miles from Brian’s home.  Dog thinks he is there using paddle boats to hop from one island to another.


----------



## Tom 86 (Sep 30, 2021)

I have a regular drone.  It's $205.00  Then I know guys/gals that have the ones with thermal imaging the cost in the thousands.  They do find people with dementia & lost animals. 

  If the Laundrie family lived in this State they could be arrested & held accountable for helping a "possible" criminal evade capture. Seen it happen many times till one or other broke down & told where the person could be.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 2, 2021)

Dog the Bounty hunter says he's offering $10,000 of his own money for information that leads to the capture of Brian Laundrie - the last person to see Gabby Petito alive.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 2, 2021)

rgp said:


> Must we nit-pick every damn thing ??


I think so, gossiping is human nature and since we are all strangers the only people we know in common are those we find in the news.  It can be fun... see https://thepsychologist.bps.org.uk/volume-22/edition-1/gossip-tales-human-condition and https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/our-gender-ourselves/201408/why-we-love-gossip 


OneEyedDiva said:


> I would not be surprised if "Dog" is the one who finds him first.


Not if he's hiding in my neighborhood, then he's mine.  I've been out with my dog looking, found a lot of people, none that look much like Brian so far.  The search continues...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

His family has an older male relative in NC, and in addition to possible help from him,  Brian might have had contact with his sister, too. (_Didn't know he had a sister)
 Any thoughts on those bits?_

Also, Their family's lawyer says now, that the FBI might already know where Brian is.  Anyone here think so?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 2, 2021)

Kaila said:


> His family has an older male relative in NC, and in addition to possible help from him,  Brian might have had contact with his sister, too. (_Didn't know he had a sister)
> Any thoughts on those bits?_
> 
> Also, Their family's lawyer says now, that the FBI might already know where Brian is.  Anyone here think so?


I still want to know why he's still only a "person of interest" since her body was found? Why would the FBI not bring him in if they know where he is? It all seems peculiar to me.


----------



## win231 (Oct 2, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I still want to know why he's still only a "person of interest" since her body was found? Why would the FBI not bring him in if they know where he is? It all seems peculiar to me.


It's just a phrase often used by law enforcement in an attempt to calm a suspect on the slim chance he might turn himself in.
If they were to say _"We're gonna get him because we know he did it,"_ he may be more determined to avoid capture.


----------



## chic (Oct 2, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I still want to know why he's still only a "person of interest" since her body was found? Why would the FBI not bring him in if they know where he is? It all seems peculiar to me.


I think it's because #1 there is no physical evidence to connect him to Gabby's death. His DNA would be all over her anyway because they lived for months in a van together. His skin under her fingernails would have been the kind of evidence they needed so clearly they do not have that. #2 I think a lot of people learned a great deal from the Scott and Laci Peterson case. Scott did cooperate with police and they crucified him. Never even checked on the many reports of people saying they saw Laci the day of her disappearance AFTER Scott left to go fishing so maybe BL's lawyer is just protecting his client. It's what lawyer's do.

It's unforgivable that police were not watching him more closely. They messed up in my humble opinion.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2021)

chic said:


> It's unforgivable that police were not watching him more closely. They messed up in my humble opinion.


Agree!!!


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 2, 2021)

It's pretty clear to me, Brian did it. If he was a decent guy and innocent he would step up to help the police find Gabby's killer.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 2, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Why would the FBI not bring him in if they know where he is?


Have to agree with you on that one.  I think they most likely do not know where he is...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

These are all interesting comments.
I agree that perhaps the family's lawyer is just trying to deflect attention and criticisms away from his parents, by making numerous confusing public statements like that one.


----------



## win231 (Oct 2, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> It's pretty clear to me, Brian did it. If he was a decent guy and innocent he would step up to help the police find Gabby's killer.


Christmas is coming soon.  I'm sending Brian a mirror, so he can see Gabby's killer.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> Christmas is coming soon.  I'm sending Brian a mirror, so he can see Gabby's killer.


If you can find him.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 3, 2021)

A lost and dazed man allegedly waved down Dennis Davis on Waterville Road, where the Appalachian Trail runs nearby the border of North Carolina and Tennessee. The man believed to be Laundrie pulled his car up alongside Mr Davis to ask for directions to California using only back roads and refused his suggestion to take nearby Interstate 40. “He said ‘man, I’m lost.’ I said ‘what are you trying to find?’ and he said ‘me and my girlfriend got in a fight but she called me, told me she loves me, and I have to get to California to see her.’ Mr Davis is frustrated three calls to the FBI and 911 calls in both North Carolina and Tennessee have not been returned by law enforcement.


----------



## Della (Oct 5, 2021)

If that really was Brian then he really is having delusions, and that's so sad for all concerned.  They may find him soon if he's driving around in a state of confusion.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 5, 2021)

Della said:


> If that really was Brian then he really is having delusions, and that's so sad for all concerned.  They may find him soon if he's driving around in a state of confusion.


Sounds like a ruse to me or either he was stoned or something.  What would be sad if he's never brought to justice.


----------



## chic (Oct 5, 2021)

I still think this case is going to go cold.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow, now the parents' lawyer says that Brian left his parents house,  to go hiking on a _different_ day, than they'd told police?!!!


WHat! I get it, that I myself can get days mixed up, but their son left to go hiking alone, while they were all extremely upset by the situation he and they were in, and then he did not come back when expected. They don't know how long he'd been gone? They'd claimed they were worried about him. 

And then,  they reported him _to_ authorities, as _missing_.....
(serious stuff, right?)
And they did not take care to get the day he left, correctly?

His parents (neither one) would know which day? Or be able to figure it out, that he left on Monday and not on Tuesday, when it is only a few days and nights later? But long enough to get nervous and to alert police, to start a search?

(That means, that *if* they truly had seen him for the last time, that day, he'd had an extra day's head start before the searches began, than what they'd reported)

And *now, *weeks later, they suddenly remember, or can figure out the past events, more accurately?
Does any of this sound even possibly believable to you?


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 5, 2021)

Unless a body, living or otherwise, turns up we may never know.

And every day that goes by reduces the chance of finding that body...


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 5, 2021)

His sister is begging him to turn himself in to "get the family out of this horrible mess."


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 6, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> It's pretty clear to me, Brian did it. If he was a decent guy and innocent he would step up to help the police find Gabby's killer.


He wouldn't if he were being unjustly accused. He'd be afraid he'd get railroaded for the crime. 

I can give examples of times that has happened. I know a guy who was unjustly arrested for a crime he did not commit, by the FBI. It took my husband a lot of work to get the case dropped. A higher level FBI person looked over the (lack of) evidence, and finally stepped in. This guy was not a criminal, but his landlord was, and they gathered up this guy by mistake (which for many years they did not admit to).

In another case, my husband convinced the appeals court to hear just one more appeal that the defendant was not entitled to. The defendant had spent nearly 20 years in prison for a crime he did not commit. There was no evidence against him, but there was evidence of a police department that decided the guy did the crime, even though he was not there and over 20 witnesses told the police that when those witnesses were at the site of the crime as it was committed. How could this happen? Race issues.

I agree, however, that he is the most likely suspect by a large margin. Still, If I were in the situation and did not commit the crime, I would be afraid to come forward. That doesn't mean I would not, it means I would be stupid, though.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 6, 2021)

Someone should alert the FBI that he is possibly on his way to meet with Johnny Cochran.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 6, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> He wouldn't if he were being unjustly accused. He'd be afraid he'd get railroaded for the crime.
> 
> I can give examples of times that has happened. I know a guy who was unjustly arrested for a crime he did not commit, by the FBI. It took my husband a lot of work to get the case dropped. A higher level FBI person looked over the (lack of) evidence, and finally stepped in. This guy was not a criminal, but his landlord was, and they gathered up this guy by mistake (which for many years they did not admit to).
> 
> ...


Yes, I know there have been lots of times where innocent people have been found guilty for a crime they did not commit. I doubt that's the case this time. Since we don't know the cause of death it could also be that it was an accidental death. Maybe they were arguing and she fell and hit her head on a rock or something. A decent person would still come forward.

Sorry and sad you think you would be "stupid" for coming forward.


----------



## oldpop (Oct 6, 2021)

I am not a policeman or a lawyer. The following scenarios are just random thoughts on my part. If drugs are involved and she OD'd or was injured and died due to being under the influence it could be described as a homicide. The person who sold her/them the drugs, the person who administered the drugs or even a person present during the death could be persons of interest and possibly charged with murder. I would think proving it might be quite a challenge though. Another thing is drug addicts do not think rationally when the are under the influence of drugs or even for quite a while after the have ceased to use.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 6, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> Sorry and sad you think you would be "stupid" for coming forward.


I was a criminal defense lawyer. I know the law, and I know it would be stupid. See the video I posted in this thread. It will enlighten you.

I might have my lawyer contact the FBI, but I wouldn't show up in person. And if I changed my mind, I wouldn't answer any questions unless my lawyer advised me to.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 12, 2021)

(CNN)Gabby Petito's cause of death was ruled to be strangulation and the manner of death was homicide, Teton County Coroner Dr. Brent Blue said on Tuesday.

In particular, the cause of death was "manual strangulation/throttling," according to the coroner's verdict, a legal document Blue filed on October 5 with the Teton County Clerk of District Court. During a news conference, Blue said the cause of death was strangulation, but he did not go into specifics.

He said that the time of Petito's death was estimated to be about three to four weeks before her body was found on September 19 in Bridger-Teton National Forest in Wyoming, an estimated date that matches up with the timeline of when she last spoke with her family.
The autopsy included a whole body CT scan, an examination by a forensic pathologist and by a forensic anthropologist and a toxicology analysis, Blue said.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 12, 2021)

He declined to provide further details about Petito's autopsy or a potential suspect, saying he was limited in what information he could legally release.

Petito family attorney Richard Stafford on Tuesday reiterated the family is not commenting right now.
"Gabby's family is not making any statements until they bring Gabby home," Stafford said. "I will let you know when that happens."
The coroner said Petito's remains were at a mortuary in Wyoming.


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 12, 2021)

According to the FBI's National Crime Information Center, nearly 90,000 missing persons cases were actively ongoing at the end of 2020, though few receive national attention.  Families of these people must be angry.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Someone should alert the FBI that he is possibly on his way to meet with Johnny Cochran.


What a disappointment that will be. Johnny Cochran has been dead for years. 

I read today that his sister lied about not seeing him after he came home sans Gabby. She in fact had gone camping with him. And the dates given were screwed up. Quite a family.


----------

